

Kent Beck's Smalltalk Best Practice Patterns is Now Available in Digital Formats - angrycoder
http://www.informit.com/store/algorithms-9780132852111

======
hboon
Wow. It's a wonderful book. It's great for Smalltalkers of course, but it's
also a wonderful book for OO in general. It's also available on Kindle [1] and
Apple iTunes [2].

[1]
[http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2...](http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=hboon-20&o=1&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B000OZ0N5S)
[2] [http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-
bin/click?id=dE0y3GuqVK4&...](http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-
bin/click?id=dE0y3GuqVK4&subid=&offerid=146261.1&type=10&tmpid=3909&RD_PARM1=https%3A%2F%2Fitunes.apple.com%2Fus%2Fbook%2Fsmalltalk-
best-practice-patterns%2Fid598887118%3Fmt%3D11)

PS: Yes, both are affiliate links.

------
adrianhoward
Great news. This is a classic and deserves to be more widely read.

